# Reusing wood?



## nomorecoop (Mar 22, 2008)

I typically use wood chunks in my smoker.  On a short smoke, such as country style ribs, I have a significant part of the chunk remaining.

Can you reuse the unused wood?  

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## richtee (Mar 22, 2008)

Sure! Bet you get the thinnest blue ya ever seen with it too  :{)


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 22, 2008)

Gots to agree w/ Mr Richtee.  I do it all the time.  After the smoke, use some tongs to get the chunk out and up it in some water to kill the embers.  Let it dry out, then reuse.


----------



## domn8_ion (Mar 22, 2008)

Worse situation is that you have homemade lump coal.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 22, 2008)

Excellent point!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 And you still get the "flavor" of the wood.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 22, 2008)

Shouldn't hurt a thing!  Just did a good preburn is all!


----------



## kookie (Mar 22, 2008)

I always reuse my coals of wood all the time...............nice thin blue smoke............


----------



## master_dman (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep.

I use fireplace tongs.. dip it into a bucket of water, and save it for later.


----------



## navionjim (Mar 31, 2008)

TH<:
I just know I'm going to regret this, but I have to ask, what is a "Homer Bucket"?
Jimbo


----------



## nomorecoop (May 4, 2008)

Homer Bucket = Home Depot 5 gallon bucket


----------

